# Anyone know if lawn mushrooms are poisonous (pic)



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Every year I go nuts removing these little mushrooms that appear daily throughout our backyard lawn- drives me NUTS!
:--appalled:
So far :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing Sienna hasn't seemed interested in them, but she is a grass grazer and likes to "help" me weed. Does anyone know if these little (1"-1.5") mushrooms are poisonous to our puppers???


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

Yes. Those are VERY poisonous shrooms. You are doing a good job in removing them. There have been a number of posts dealing with these mushrooms and their spores.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ahhh, these fall under the classification of "LBM's" little brown mushrooms, lol

Without a spore print and a microscope, true ID is impossible. So consider them poisonous. Pull them up, don't let Sienna see you focused on them...might pique her interest. 
Sorry to be so un-scientific....it's just impossible to tell without them in my hand with a field guide.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I consider every wild mushroom poisonous until I know for sure otherwise. We have had so much rain in the last few days and we have been removing them from our yard so the dogs can't get at them. :doh:


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow. We have about 2000 of those in my backyard. I guess I should pull them up.


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

the only 2 mushrooms that are easilly identified are the puff ball and morels. Puff balls become toxic when they are mature and the spores are ready to be spread. Morels... morels are just icky and smell like poop when you pick them. 

All other mushrooms are very difficult to tell apart. My understanding is that any shroom that LOOKS like the button mushroom is definitely toxic and not to be eaten; ie LBM's  Ickiness but better safe than sorry!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Everyone knows how I feel about Mushrooms!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

jwemt81 said:


> I consider every wild mushroom poisonous until I know for sure otherwise.


Same here. It is the only way to ensure the safety of your pup. 
I also opted to get rid of the grass and the mushrooms altogether to be 100% sure. 

It also keeps the house much cleaner... No more muddy paws every 5 minutes.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I would definitely assume any mushrooms are poisonous.. better to play it on the safe side.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

And if your dog eats mushrooms you should induce vomiting. You can call poison control and they may also recommend bringing your dog to the vet to administer activated charcoal. My Vet no longer gives out advice regarding poisoning or lack of. All calls go through Animal Poison Control and we are given a case number if a dog needs further treatment. APC has even called a few days later to see how "Tucker!" was doing.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's a forum I've used before....
http://www.shroomery.org/forums/postlist.php/Board/3


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Whoa, have you ever look through the listings they have here? :doh:
http://mushroomobserver.org/name/observation_index


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Kim, you'll like this site, too.

http://botit.botany.wisc.edu/toms_fungi/

I've been through the one you posted, it's a great one


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I grew up in Nebraska and Morels are very abundant in the Platte River Valley in the spring. My brother picks them and we deep fat fry them. YUM! But, then I AM an x-shroom eater from way back. (*gasp* did I say that out loud?)

My suggestion is to take them to your extension office or if you have a college close by take them there. WE have these HUGE mushrooms that come up - look like portabellos! I looked them up and I think they are edible. 

I wuz juzt moen da lon and ate wun n noww i hf;adsmk ;ld n


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

lol - just kiddin! I wouldn't touch any of them to consume - they're all yucky.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

If you have mushrooms in your yard that you must identify, take a photo and send it to your state mycological society. I just did that after pulling a six-pound mushroom off of a cottonwood stump. Turns out it was an oyster mushroom and very edible - they sell for $8 per pound, so I tossed almost $50 worth of mushroom!


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

In a college biology class the professor (PhD in fungi & the like) said he wouldn't eat any mushroom picked from a field (except Morel) - too similar in appearance to be able to tell the diff. between good & poison.


----------



## chopsuey (Jun 3, 2008)

if you want to remove those mushrooms effortlessly i learned lastyear from a website mix baking soda and water (the more soda the better) and poor some on the mushrooms. the LBMs i had in my backyard died and vanished within hours. but now im out of baking soda!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

chopsuey said:


> if you want to remove those mushrooms effortlessly i learned lastyear from a website mix baking soda and water (the more soda the better) and poor some on the mushrooms. the LBMs i had in my backyard died and vanished within hours. but now im out of baking soda!


Yes this does work!

And Duke's momma, you had me giggling...

Another issue is the stage of development the mushroom is in....they can resemble a species far different than what they actually are depending on age.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

I always assume all wild mushrooms are poisonous and I always destroy them. People still pick and eat them though leading to liver failure and the need for a liver tranplant or death. This happens every few years around here.


----------

